# Pill, DR now got AF



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey girls, perhaps some of you could advise with this.  I was on pill for about 6 weeks and I started to DR last Thursday, I then stopped pill on Sunday.  The advice on my schedule says that I shouldn't expect a period but that some light bleeding may or may not occur.  

Well, today AF has arrived in all of her glory and is quite heavy.  I phoned clinic to tell them this but nurse said that this happens sometimes.  But being the cynic that I am, I'm worried that this'll mess things up for me - why does it not mention this on the schedule - it only states light bleeding may occur.  I just feel that every time I phone rfc they can't wait to get you off the phone and just give you a quick, brief answer.

Anyway, I was wondering if any of you ladies experienced the same thing?

Thanks XX


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry Tessy didn't want to read and run but no experience of this sorry

Hope all is okay   for you!!

Fi x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Tessy try not to worry huni, i had af this too. I stopped the pill on the friday, started dr next day on saturday and on monday took full blown af, started stimms on the next saturday and was still staining on day 4 of stimms. Hope this helps settle your mind.  

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Fi and Emma, thank you so much for your replies - I'm so paranoid and was just panicking as it said on schedule that I wouldn't have af, maybe a light bleed so I wasn't expecting it!  Anyway, I phoned rfc again today and got speaking to another nurse who reassured me that it's all ok so I feel fine today!  Must be the dr messing with my head   Hope you girls are all well XXX


----------

